# A Real Nice Tip



## Noobs (Jun 28, 2016)

I just wanted to say Thank You to whoever left me that anonymous $20 bill under my water cooler this afternoon. My third ride or so today, I dropped some very nice gentlemen at the Thomas And Mack Center, the fella in the back gave me a $5 tip and they said goodbye. As I was leaving the parking lot I discovered that $20 under my cooler, not sure if it was those men or maybe a previous passenger, I don't remember my cooler being in that spot before that ride tho. Anyway, that was SO very nice! I average $20 each night in tips driving... I'm also noticing many complaining here about no tipping. I do get tips every night, wonder why other drivers don't? I am a new driver with a great attitude, maybe that helps.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Are you male or female?

My wife drove 7 trips and was tipped 7 times... She drives a Subaru Forrester. She offers nothing more than the ride. No water. No candies. No Aux and no chargers.

I have driven over 500 trips... I get tipped maybe 5% of he time. I drive a super clean Audi A4 with all options and creature comforts. I offer water, phone chargers, radio control and am super friendly...

The difference? Titties.


----------



## Noobs (Jun 28, 2016)

lyft_audi said:


> Are you male or female?
> 
> My wife drove 7 trips and was tipped 7 times... She drives a Subaru Forrester. She offers nothing more than the ride. No water. No candies. No Aux and no chargers.
> 
> ...


Baahahaa! Actually... I had suspected. Well I was told by another (male) driver to expect NO tips, but I'm pleasantly surprised that I'm earning an extra $100 per week in tips. I thought maybe it was his attitude. I guess not? Lack of titties is a more realistic answer.,,


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

lyft_audi said:


> Are you male or female?
> 
> My wife drove 7 trips and was tipped 7 times... She drives a Subaru Forrester. She offers nothing more than the ride. No water. No candies. No Aux and no chargers.
> 
> ...


You're tipping the passengers. Stop giving you're money away so you won't be viewed as a chump.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm spending two bucks on a case of bottled water you cheap ass... Being nice to people doesn't make me a chump

Most of the time, it's refused anyways... 6 months / $6 on water... Oooh, I sure hope I don't miss a car payment. Jackass.


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

Replace the N in your screen name with a B and you've got your answer


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

lyft_audi said:


> I'm spending two bucks on a case of bottled water you cheap ass... Being nice to people doesn't make me a chump
> 
> Most of the time, it's refused anyways... 6 months / $6 on water... Oooh, I sure hope I don't miss a car payment. Jackass.


If you're driving people around because you're a nice guy, do it for free. You must be one of the last Dinosaur drivers that gives away their profit to passengers who used to ride the city bus. Ask yourself, if the city bus driver gave out free water and mints would he be tipped? Nope! He would be looked at as a chump by the degenerates that feel entitled when paying pennies on the dollar.

I laugh at passengers when they ask for water and mints. "Uber doesn't pay for free water and mints and because the price keeps going down, so does what you receive."


----------

